# Modern Hebrew:  I am a son.  I am a daughter. I am a father.



## chefalu

First of all ים המשפחה שמח  I am doing a Hebrew class for kids--trying to keep it really simple.  I was wondering if I can say אני בן. אני בת. etc, or does that look strange in Modern Hebrew?  Thanks


----------



## origumi

Yes you can. But with no additional context it's likely to be interpreted as I am a boy, I am a girl.


----------



## chefalu

origumi said:


> Yes you can. But with no additional context it's likely to be interpreted as I am a boy, I am a girl.


  What is the difference then, in the meaning אני ילד and אני בן? the nuance?  

In the lesson, I'm going to have the four members of the family together, so perhaps that will help in the context.  Ani abba.  Ani ima.  Ani ben. Ani bat.  

If the father's name is Avraham, is it okay in Modern Hebrew to have "Ani ben Avraham." ?

Thanks


----------



## arielipi

It's the same nuance as I'm boy and I'm a male kid.. son of isn't viewed positively anymore and considered alien.
I am the son of however is ok, as well as my father is.


----------



## origumi

chefalu said:


> In the lesson, I'm going to have the four members of the family together, so perhaps that will help in the context.  Ani abba.  Ani ima.  Ani ben. Ani bat.


Having the context (abba, imma) - it's perfectly OK.

In modern Hebrew the meaning of ben / bat was expanded to cover boy / girl, emphasizing the gender. So "ani ben" means "I am a male (vs. female) child".

Ani ben Avraham doesn't sound natural. Ani bno shel Avraham אני בנו של אברהם is better.


----------



## Drink

origumi said:


> Having the context (abba, imma) - it's perfectly OK.
> 
> In modern Hebrew the meaning of ben / bat was expanded to cover boy / girl, emphasizing the gender. So "ani ben" means "I am a male (vs. female) child".
> 
> Ani ben Avraham doesn't sound natural. Ani bno shel Avraham אני בנו של אברהם is better.



Wouldn't "הבן של" be better than "בנו של" in the context of a class for kids?


----------



## arielipi

That's what I said


----------



## origumi

For whatever it worth - Google finds 456,000 בנו של and only 363,000 הבן של.
Both are good, in written text and lecture/class the former is expected, in colloquial speech the latter.


----------

